# Planer - Economic in cost, Industrial in performance



## longgone

About a year ago I bought the Grizzly G1021X2 planer. I do not see it on their website anymore but it seems to be almost identical to the GO453Z. It has the 3 hp motor, the helical carbide cutters and is a 15" planer that is the same approximate price. The only difference I see is that the GO1021X2 did not hace a built in lift. I had to buy a separate mobile base to move it. 
I also am extremely satisfied with mine and it is a extreme workhorse. Don't know why they changed the model # but as long as I can get parts if ever necessary, it will probably outlast me.


----------



## OttawaP

Thanks for the review, I'm considering this machine later in the year. What cons brought it from a 5 star to a 4 star rating??


----------



## ArcticTroy

Paul, I suppose if the machine had all the features I could want, I would rate it 5 stars. I meant to state that I would rate it at 4+ stars if allowed, or 9 out of 10. Since it was a bit tricky to get the tables just right, and the overall finish wasn't perfectly pretty and other very minor, almost insignificant details, I didn't feel it appropriate to give it the highest rating. In my opinion, it would be very difficult to justify the addition cost of the main competitors.


----------



## fge

I am very excited for you. Sure wish I was buying one of those right now, I suspect we will be adding one within the next year or two though. We just bought an older model Jet 15" 3 hp for now, probably not nearly as nice as yours though.


----------



## cjb

Hi everyone,
I am a new member (1 month). This one of the two or three 15 inch planers that I am looking at to replace my AP12 Ryobi that I have had for 18 -20 years. It still does a good job with some care. I want to upgrade. I keep reading reviews and views of fellow LBJ's. I have looked at the Dewalt 735 and a few others. If I get the Grizzly 15 inch it would be this one carbide cutters. Over a 8-10 year period you would not have to change blades. In this time, you would buy at least 5-8 set of HSS blades which would make up the price difference. I have never ordered anything from Grizzly. Most of my tools were bought at a Woodcraft store. Therefore, I have not had any issues with shipping.

__Carl


----------



## markplusone

Hey all. I just recieved my 453Z and have to say Im really disappointed in it. I unpackaged, assembled and set up the planer in about 4 hours. The first test run the thermal relay kept kicking open. After 6 stops in 2 8' boards I called customer service. They were very helpful in finding the problem. The machine is woefully underpowered with a 3 HP motor. Unlike the intermittent chop chop chop of a standard cutterhead, the spiral cutterhead is always in contact with the wood and therefore constantly underload. Im planing 2×14 easter white pine material and even on 16ft/min. and 1/16" depth the planer is still pulling 20-25A. Its a 15A motor. Also it is advertised as being able to handle 3/32 at full width 1/8" at 6"width. I went to the shop at grizzly and the replaced the motor with a new one to see if that was the problem and I got the same results. These are the results of my testing. All tests on 16'/min. White pine 1/16D= 18-21A 3/32D=20-25A
Red oak 1/16=20A 3/32=24-26A. Yes the motor is now well on its way to being completely fried but Im in the middle of a contract and will get my refund when Im done with this run but that is what I have found. For a 1700 dollar machine (shipping and tax inc.) thats advertised to do 3/32 at 30fpm but will only do 1/32 at 16fpm within the limits of the motor, this machine is not even close to being worth the money. It almost keeps up with my old Ryobi 12.5" table top planer (200.00 new). In my opinion the best way to solve this problem is to void the warranty and buy the motor and thermal OL switch for their 20" planer To put in it. If you have anything more than a single piece of wood to plane, youll need it. By the way, Lots of tearout in the curly figure around the knots in the pine. Leaves lots of fuzz. Ive only run 10 boards through it and seriously wonder if Ill get through this job before she blows. Well see. As always If Im missing something drastic here, and Im not above saying I didnt, let me know. This is all info from the two days of running the machine.


----------



## Dusty56

*markplusone* I've also heard that the Helical heads don't cut as smoothly in Softwoods as they do in Hardwoods.Did you experience the same fuzziness and tearout in the Oak that you planed ? Is the machine still running or have you returned it ?


----------



## markplusone

Dusty56 I didnt see the tearout and fuzzzies with the oak than with the pine. I also had a chance to run a 20"Lx10"W piece of walnut burl through it. It came out beautifully. Not like hand planing it but definently better than a traditional cutter head planer. Im keeping the planer I think. I have a new motor they gave me to put in it when the first one dies. Its still running though so it works for now. When the first motor goes Ill put in the replacement they gave me and order up the 5hp motor and the thermal overload for it. All the wiring is in the machine and the only dimension thats different motor to motor is the 5 is 2" longer than the 3. And there is more than enough room in the cabinent for that. Of course, everything is for sale for the right price. Anyone need a planer?


----------



## markplusone

Well the motor finally blew up. Well it fried the starter windings and capacitor. I took it to grizzly (2 hour drive for me) and they replaced the capacitor but because the motor was pulling "only" 2 amps through one leg with no load, they wouldnt replace it. Its now back in the planer but there is a noticable difference in power. When the machine starts out underpowered, any loss it noticable. There is no doubt in my mind that I have to get the 5 HP motor now. Just hope this one doesnt [email protected]*$ the bed before Im done with this contract. (Takes 2 weeks to ship) Just thought Id give everyone an update.


----------



## timberframedave

Just got this planer yesterday G0453Z 15". Have to agree with Troy - original author of this post regarding the setup and operating of this machine. I am planning to get rid of my old DeWalt 13' portable planer - which was loud & underpowered.

I ran 6 sticks of rough-cut Doug Fir 2" x 6" x 12' through this planer in about 15 minutes & got a full wheelbarrow load of chips. The boards came out smooth as glass - going straight to 100 grit sandpaper. The noise while planing is about as loud as my 3 horse Jet table saw (both running 220).


----------

